# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  IAM - 2007  - Madrid

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

A todos os interessados, passo a anexar o programa dos nossos companheiros do Forum Parceiro TodoMarino para o seu evento IAM 2007




> INFORMACION GENERAL :
> 
> Días del Encuentro : 19, 20 y 21 de Octubre del 2007 
> Lugar : HOTEL CONVENCION ****  Salón Convención  Calle ODonnell, 53 28009 MADRID 
> Horarios : Viernes día 19 de 23 a 1,30h., Sábado día 20, de 10 a 20 h., Domingo 21, de 10 a 14 h.
> 
> PROGRAMA DE ACTOS: 
> 
> Viernes 19 
> ...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Claro está....

Dia 20 lá estarei  :Pracima:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Pô Juca, vc está em todas  :SbSourire:  

Pena que eu more tão longe   :yb620:  

Abraços

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

> Pô Juca, vc está em todas  
> 
> Pena que eu more tão longe   
> 
> Abraços


Realmente Denadai, pena que "nós" moramos longe! :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Ninguem mais vai ?

Vou marcar ainda esta semana a minha viagem. Caso haja interessados é só dizerem, para podermos ir juntos (digo eu :yb665: )

Informo ainda que foram disponibilizados 5 convites para membros de REEFFORUM

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá,

Julio, tens noção dos preços da viagem?

----------


## Ingo Barao

Rinaldo e Roberto...
quem me dera a mim morar mais perto do brasil. :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRireLarme2:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

Vou tentar programar as coisas para ir.  
aproveitar que é relativamente perto e é uma forma de voltar a ouvir a intervenção do A. Calfo que mto apreciei em Lisboa.

----------


## Jose Neves

> Vou tentar programar as coisas para ir.  
> aproveitar que é relativamente perto e é uma forma de voltar a ouvir a intervenção do A. Calfo que mto apreciei em Lisboa.



Eu vou.... ha por ai alguem para partilhar o quarto???? mas em camas separadas :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   ja tive a ver os voos devo chegar as 11h30m (horas locais) de sexta.... e saio domingo de madrugada :EEK!: 

Ja agora guarda um convite para mim :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

Viagem e Hotel marcados

Podem contar comigo :SbOk:  

*Viagem*
Para os nossos amigos do PORTO quem quizer viajar pela Ryanair, ha uma promoçao 0.02 euros ida e volta + taxas de aeroporto que da um total de 20 euros

 Reg fare    Frais d'enregistrement (adulte)    0.01 EUR  


   ven, 19 oct 07 
       Vol   5483    12:10    Départ    Porto (OPO)  
14:20    Arrivée    Madrid (MAD)  




 Retour 

  Reg fare    Frais d'enregistrement (adulte)    0.01 EUR  


   dim, 21 oct 07 
       Vol   5482    11:10    Départ    Madrid (MAD)  
11:30    Arrivée    Porto (OPO)  





 Prix 

 En partance (Reg fare)  
  1 @ 0.01 EUR     0.01 EUR    
  Taxes, frais et suppléments 
détails     9.99 EUR    


  Conditions tarifaires 

 - All travel is offered in accordance with Ryanair General Conditions of Carriage 

- All fares, fees & charges are non refundable. 

- Flight dates, times, routes and passenger names are changeable subject to applicable charges: please see Terms and Conditions for further details. 

- Separate fees apply for: airport check-in, the carriage of checked baggage (15kgs per person/no pooling), excess baggage - see Terms and Conditions for full details and charges. 




 De retour (Reg fare)  
  1 @ 0.01 EUR     0.01 EUR    
  Taxes, frais et suppléments 
détails     9.99 EUR    


 Prix total du vol
sans les frais de gestion (le cas échéant)
Cliquez ici pour obtenir des informations sur les 
frais de gestion
20.00 EUR  



  Important !
J'ai lu et j'accepte les Termes et conditions Ryanair, les règles en vigueur en ce qui concerne les pièces d'identité avec photo et celles régissant la tarification, et je communiquerai ces informations aux passagers voyageant dans le cadre de cette réservation. 

(Veuillez cocher la case pour continuer.)  


Confirmation de vol
Si les informations sur le vol, les conditions tarifaires et les prix vous conviennent, cliquez sur le bouton CONFIRMER pour continuer.

Nous utilisons la technologie SSL (Secure Socket Layer)
pour protéger vos données personnelles.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright Ryanair Ltd ©. 
Tous droits réservés. Lutilisation de ce site est soumise aux conditions générales de Ryanair.com.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

em principio preferia ir de carro...

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Eu só iria se fosse por teletransporte, como ainda não existe, fico por aqui mesmo :-(

----------


## Jose Neves

> Eu só iria se fosse por teletransporte, como ainda não existe, fico por aqui mesmo :-(



Nao ha mais ninguem que queira ir????

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Iremos estar presentes.

Daqui vão 2.

Brian

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Acabado de regressar de Madrid de mais um evento promovido pelos nossos companheiros do nosso fórum parceiro TODOMARINO, partilho com todos a conferência áudio do nosso amigo Anthony Calfo.

Deixo ainda algumas palavras acerca da realização deste evento.

Para quem ainda pudesse ter dúvidas acerca do sucesso ou não deste tipo de iniciativas, penso ter ficado mais uma ver provado que apenas um fórum dinâmico tem a possibilidade de juntar uma agradável assistência de aquaristas interessados e chamar a um evento desta importância com uma excelente organização, mas de realçar o mais importante, que é a capacidade de fazer movimentar as verdadeiras forças que são os amantes do aquarismo marinho.

Aos nossos companheiros de TODOMARINO, em meu nome pessoal e em nome da nossa comunidade aquarista o nosso muito obrigado por terem mais uma vez terem feito chegar até nós informações e conhecimentos, como os que nos foram apresentados por tão ilustres palestrantes.

*ANTHONY R. CALFO

**SANJAY JOSHI*



Conferencia áudio de Anthony Calfo  20Mb

----------


## Jose Neves

Apesar de ter sido a minha primeira apariçao em eventos como este, tenho que dizer que gostei e espero la voltar...

Na minha opiniao o Anthony foi mais animado, mas a palestra do Sanjay foi de ficar  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  , tudo o que quase tudo que li em relaçao a luzes foi posta em causa... espero que ele cumpra a sua palavra e esteja no proximo ano em portugal em mais um aniversario Reefforum... pois a sua experiencia vai dar que falar

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Na minha opiniao o Anthony foi mais animado, mas a palestra do Sanjay foi de ficar     , tudo o que quase tudo que li em relaçao a luzes foi posta em causa...


O que foi dito pelo Sanjay  ??

----------


## Jose Neves

> O que foi dito pelo Sanjay  ??


Eu acho que o julio tambem gravou a conversa ou pelo menos tentou.... mas tirou umas fotos 
exemplos: 
Quantidade de w/litro
Duraçao das lampadas
desposiçao de corais em relaçao a luz
Quais o tipo de lampadas que utilizaria para rapido crecimento de corais
Entre outras, foi uma palestra muito tecnica e de "facil" compreençao

Mas eu fiquei ainda mais :EEK!:  durante o jantar quando ele falou da sua experiencia com os seus aquas, ele e o anthony nao se limitaram a falar, mas a explicar todos os pontos e passagens ate todos entenderem.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Estou bastante curioso sobre o que ele falou acerca da disposição dos corais face á luz...

Será que ele tem artigos publicados sobre este assunto.

Na internet encontrei a página pessoal dele vale a pena dar uma vista de olhos.

http://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/.../aquarium.html


Fiquem bem.    :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

> Olá!
> 
> Estou bastante curioso sobre o que ele falou acerca da disposição dos corais face á luz...
> 
> Será que ele tem artigos publicados sobre este assunto.
> 
> Na internet encontrei a página pessoal dele vale a pena dar uma vista de olhos.
> 
> http://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/.../aquarium.html
> ...


realmente :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

so é pena nao estar actualizado (Last modified: April 4, 2004) ele agora tem 8 aquas o maior que nao é de propagaçao e de 4,50, 2.5 e 0.6

----------


## Jose Neves

tambem andei a dar uma olhadela e encontrei um video :HaEbouriffe:  no YOUTUBE com data de 12 de maio de 2007

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozTO6KqMA9A

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

> Eu acho que o julio tambem gravou a conversa ou pelo menos tentou.... mas tirou umas fotos 
> exemplos: 
> Quantidade de w/litro
> Duraçao das lampadas
> desposiçao de corais em relaçao a luz
> Quais o tipo de lampadas que utilizaria para rapido crecimento de corais
> Entre outras, foi uma palestra muito tecnica e de "facil" compreençao


O que ele falou sobre a duração das lampadas ?

Realmente parece que a palestra foi muito boa

Abraços

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Denadai  :Olá: 

Infelizmente perdi a gravação audio da conferencia do Dr. *Sanjay Joshi*

Ficam as fotos que obtive da congerencia dele

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Maravilha Juca

Valeu !

Abraços

----------


## Heitor Simões

Bom dia!

Julio, podias colocar ai um resumo em poucas palavras sobre o que disse o Dr. Sanjay sobre a colocação dos corais face a luz.

É um tema que me interessa, se por acaso souberes de algum "paper" que ele tenha escrito sobre esse assunto coloca ai link.

Obrigado.

Fica bem  :Pracima:

----------

